# What tapes?



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

I heard about the hypno tapes at my 1st local IBS support group. Can someone please give me details regarding what they are, what they claim to accomplish, where to purchase, and $ information. Thank you!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Carjordan, the box at the left above is the link to Mike's tapes. You can go to any of the posts by "Eric" and find info and links. Mike's hypno100 program is a great help and very relaxing. Well worth the effort and money. Good luck, Norb


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

Norbert - Thanks for your quick reply. But what box, where? The message icon in MY message? Don't understand, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

DA, DA, DA - Must be my medications! I see it! Thank you.


----------

